

Paypal rips Spotify's design - niico
http://instagram.com/p/nbMg6LRKyU/

======
nemasu
Isn't that normal? These days I notice a lot of 'this-is-way-too-wide-and-
full-of-images,-tricky-css-and-little-useful-information' sites everywhere.
And they drive me crazy, but that's another story.

~~~
barsonme
The idea is to be aesthetically pleasing and bait people into viewing their
site versus throwing stuff out there. Supposedly it works better, but I'm not
100% sure

------
ibstudios
Because a black screen and a generic phrase are original?

